
The military keeps encountering UFOs. Why doesn’t the Pentagon care? - aaronbrethorst
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/the-military-keeps-encountering-ufos-why-doesnt-the-pentagon-care/2018/03/09/242c125c-22ee-11e8-94da-ebf9d112159c_story.html
======
baddox
Isn’t the most obvious explanation that the Pentagon _does_ care, and just
isn’t sharing their knowledge or investigations?

Regardless of the explanation, whether it’s experimental US aircraft,
experimental Russian or Chinese aircraft, weather phenomenon, or even
extraterrestrials, by far the most implausible explanation is that the
Pentagon (or the US government at some level) simply doesn’t care to explain
or investigate these reports.

~~~
36bydesign
In the article, the writers says pilots and witnesses have come to him in
frustration with the lack of investigation into what they’ve seen. So that
makes the obvious explanation you suggest not as likely.

------
thrill
Because no UFO once the U has turned into an I has ever been an alien craft.

